# Tupolev Tu-154- video from cockpit



## v2 (Jan 12, 2007)

Áëîã Êîëÿíà | Ïîñàäêà Òó-154 âèä èç êàáèíû ïèëîòîâ. Ïèñåö, êòî áîèòñÿ ëåòàòü ëó÷øå íå ñìîòðèòå  (âèäåî 11 ìá)


----------

